# John Brown of Haddington on Christian Meditation



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 8, 2007)

John Brown of Haddington, _A Compendious View of Natural and Revealed Religion_, Book IV, "Of the External Dispensation of the Covenant of Grace, by the Word and Ordinances of God," Chap. III, "Of the Instituted Ordinances of the Covenant of Grace, and the Harmony and Difference between those under the Old Testament, and these under the New," p. 519:



> II. MEDITATION on the word of God, and on his works as connected with it, Psalm i.2 cxix.48, 97. cv.5. cxi.2,4. -- In thinking on God's word and works, 1. Our heart ought to be fixed, Psalm cviii.1. cxxxix.18 2. It ought to be deeply affected, Psalm civ.34. xlv.1. cxxxix.17. 3. It ought to be habitually employed in this exercise, Psalm cxix.97. cxxxix.17, 18. lxiii.6. 4. Our thoughts ought to have a sanctifying tendency and influence, 2 Cor. iii.18. 5. It is proper that they be diversified in their objects and form, and proceed orderly from one point to another.


----------



## toddpedlar (Oct 8, 2007)

uff da, I'm tired. I looked at your subject line and thought you had written "John Brown of Haddington on Christian Medi*c*ation".


On second thought, maybe that's what the subject line DOES say, since Christian meditation is about the best medication you can get...


----------

